# Where to buy Betta Splendens.



## Grogshla (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey there friends.
Got my tank ready and now want to get a fighting fish. The ones I see in our local petshops are all scrawny and lifeless with tattered fins. I remember owning one when I was younger and it was gorgeous, big and healthy. Anywhere around Wollongong or Sydney is where I would be able to drive to pick one up, so can any1 suggest a good shop or breeder???
thanks


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 9, 2011)

The only place that I know that has really good stock is Kellyville Pets, they have a wide variety of colours and 'styles' (Don't know the proper word for it). But they are considered tad pricey for the really extra ordinary styles like (scorpion) etc etc but I have never had a problem with any animal I've bought from there so I don't mind that extra $$. A fair drive from Wollongong but thats the only place I know of in the Sydney area that sells really good healthy fish (they give health guarantees).


----------



## sarah1234 (Jul 9, 2011)

If you want something a little different and guaranteed to impress check out Fishchick Aquatics: 
YouTube - ‪Fishchick65's Channel‬&rlm;
She imports high quality varieties of betta, much nicer than your average petstore fish! 
I used to keep, import and breed halfmoon bettas. She will also post anywhere in Aus.


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 9, 2011)

awesome stuff thanks a heap. How do they post them? I would be worried that the fish would get stressed?? I would like to check out kellyville pets also just incase. Love the videos on the youtube page


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah, They also have a very nice range of birds, fish and other furry critters (a long with a very VERY nice range of reptile goods) So If you don't find the fighting fish you like, it wouldn't be a waste of a trip. (There is a nice Cafe inside the pet shop if you're tired from the trip).


----------



## Em1986 (Jul 10, 2011)

I just wanted to add in that there is a type of fighting fish called a crown tail that looks like the fins are tattered and also the conditions they are kept in may make them look scrawny and lifeless especially because it is winter and they need heat. For something fancy i would go with a halfmoon because they will give the best display. 
When sending fish they are usually flown by AAE to the nearest airport and then freighted to your house or you go pick them up. there is a website that sells them and does this as well.
I would go check out Kellyville pets for sure, it has been years since i was there but i was always amazed by their set ups and the range of products they kept. Also their fighters used to be set up really well.
I am sure they have changed heaps from when i was there but they could have only gotten better IMO 
Post pics when you get him


----------

